# Fausto Romitelli (1963 - 2004)



## GioCar

_"At the centre of my composing lies the idea of considering sound as a material into which one plunges in order to forge its physical and perceptive characteristics: grain, thickness, porosity, luminosity, density and elasticity. Hence it is sculpture of sound, instrumental synthesis, anamorphosis, transformation of the spectral morphology, and a constant drift towards unsustainable densities, distorsions and interferences, thanks also to the assistance of electro-acoustic technologies. And increasing importance is given to the sonorities of non-academic derivation and to the sullied, violent sound of a prevalently metallic origin of certain rock and techno music."_

He was considered one of the most promising young composers of his generation, but I know very little of him.
Next month many of his works, including _An Index of Metals (2003)_, a video-opera recommended by some of us (dgee, wood, some guy), will be performed during the annual festival of contemporary music here in Milan.
I couldn't find "his" thread here, so I'm starting a new one as my tribute to him.
More fans here?

Thanks!

:tiphat:


----------



## GioCar

Just listened to Dead City Radio, Audiodrome for orchestra (2003)






It's a very enjoyable piece, starting from what looks like the opening theme of R. Strauss' Alpensinfonie, and developing through various techniques until reaching an amazing "3D sound".


----------



## SilverSurfer

Hello, GioCar, I'm a big fan of Romitelli, and I run from Barcelona a thread on him in a Spanish forum, so I'll be glad to read your commments on the Milano Music 2014 that I will follow on RAI3.
I can also share almost every audio in any format of his works.
As a curiosity, that world premiere of Audiodrome was conducted by the Spanish Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos, recently deceased.
Best regards from Barcelona!


----------



## GioCar

SilverSurfer said:


> Hello, GioCar, I'm a big fan of Romitelli, and I run from Barcelona a thread on him in a Spanish forum, so I'll be glad to read your commments on the Milano Music 2014 that I will follow on RAI3.
> I can also share almost every audio in any format of his works.
> As a curiosity, that world premiere of Audiodrome was conducted by the Spanish Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos, recently deceased.
> Best regards from Barcelona!


Hello SilverSurfer and welcome to this forum!
For the time being I bought tickets for An Index Of Metals, the 9th October, but I'm planning to go to some other concerts, including this one at La Scala the 26th October:
Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
Romitelli: Audiodrome (2003)
Debussy: La mer (1905)
Filarmonica della Scala, Pierre-André Valade cond.

Should you have further recommendations from the Milano Musica 2014 programme
http://www.milanomusica.org/en/sezione-festival/calendario/concerti-spettacoli.html
I'll be glad to know. Thanks!
:tiphat:


----------



## SilverSurfer

Hello again, GioCar, and thank you for your welcome.
I wouldn't miss Bad Trip, his most famous and played work around the world (only once played in Spain, and seen live in Brussels), because joint with Index (seen live in Madrid) and Audiodrome (not played in Spain yet) are his Top 3.
I'm also waiting for Meridiana, a world premiere of his first years, recently recovered by Ricordi.
But also Golfi d'ombra plus Trash TV Trance looks good, and his quartet Natura... I wish I could have holidays and stay in Milano for the festival!
Enjoy in my name!


----------



## Guest

That looks like an pretty good festival. I'd say go to all of them. But of course, I'd say that.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Just the day before GioCar in Milano, Index in London:

http://londonsinfonietta.wordpress.com/2014/09/15/listening-club-romitelli-an-index-of-metals/


----------



## SilverSurfer




----------



## GioCar

^^^
Those English guys are very keen in marketing their events... 
We will probably have a couple of lines in some newspaper - local pages. If we are lucky.


----------



## SilverSurfer

But we will have many lines from you here...:cheers:

(Not to speak of the broadcasts by RAI3)


----------



## SilverSurfer

Caro GioCar, did you now that a documentary will also be premiered on the festival?:

http://www.milanomusica.org/it/sezione-festival/calendario/approfondimenti-variazioni.html

Anteprima del documentario
Fausto Romitelli (1963-2004)
Come la conoscenza dagli abissi
regia di Dominique Denizet

(By the way, Stradivarius has just released the announced record by Simone Beneventi with, and titled, Golfi d'ombra, the piece for percussion he reconstructed from the draft of the score)


----------



## GioCar

SilverSurfer said:


> Caro GioCar, did you now that a documentary will also be premiered on the festival?:
> 
> http://www.milanomusica.org/it/sezione-festival/calendario/approfondimenti-variazioni.html
> 
> Anteprima del documentario
> Fausto Romitelli (1963-2004)
> Come la conoscenza dagli abissi
> regia di Dominique Denizet
> 
> (By the way, Stradivarius has just released the announced record by Simone Beneventi with, and titled, Golfi d'ombra, the piece for percussion he reconstructed from the draft of the score)


Hola SilverSurfer, thanks!
Not so easy for me to attend the premiere in Gorizia (350km from Milano) but it will be also shown in Milan every Saturday, till the end of the festival.
Looking at the side events, I'll possibly go on Saturday 18th October . I play some classic guitar, so Romitelli's (and Scelsi's) works for guitar look quite appealing.

Are you sure you cannnot come to Milan for a few days? You look like a true Romitellian indeed...


----------



## SilverSurfer

... indeed, because I can tell you a funny story: some years ago I contacted Cematitalia, with my real name, of course, in order to know if they had a complete recording of Natura (as they offered a sample on the web), said no and they suggested me to look in a thread dedicated to Romitelli in a Spanish forum... which happened to be my own thread, so I answewred them "Thanks, but I'm SilverSurfer!":lol:

And thank you for the invitation  to Milano, but I can't.

(By the way, if you play classic guitar, Trash TV Trance should scare you right from the title :devil


----------



## SilverSurfer

Starting engines...


----------



## GioCar

Almost ready...


----------



## PetrB

GioCar said:


> For the time being I bought tickets for An Index Of Metals, the 9th October, but I'm planning to go to some other concerts, including this one at La Scala the 26th October:
> Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
> Romitelli: Audiodrome (2003)
> Debussy: La mer (1905)
> Filarmonica della Scala, Pierre-André Valade cond.


Any way you look at it, that is one helluva fine program, You lucky b_st_rd


----------



## GioCar

And I found tickets at an incredibly low price.
First row upper gallery: € 10.00 each!


----------



## SilverSurfer

:clap: You are lucky, then (and if you are in the upper gallery you won't be drown by Le Mer ).

The program is fine, as PetrB says, although it gives the usual impression that contemporary music is placed on the first part because the main and more classcial work comes in the second... anyway, Dead city radio also plays that game, by quoting Strauss' Alpine.

But first you will have to give us your review of Index...


----------



## GioCar

SilverSurfer said:


> Starting engines...


Ok, I have to buy tickets also for this one...


----------



## GioCar

SilverSurfer said:


> :clap: You are lucky, then (and if you are in the upper gallery you won't be drown by Le Mer ).
> 
> The program is fine, as PetrB says, although it gives the usual impression that contemporary music is placed on the first part because the main and more classcial work comes in the second... anyway, Dead city radio also plays that game, by quoting Strauss' Alpine.
> 
> *But first you will have to give us your review of Index*...




A tough task...you are overrating my ability as a reviewer...


----------



## SilverSurfer

...or maybe you are overrating my interest: your impressions is what I truly expect, instead of "review", then...


----------



## SilverSurfer

New book, different from the previous one also curated by A. Arbo (translated afterwards to French with some additions) and from the one in English announced for November:









http://www.trauben.it/libro.php?id=268


----------



## GioCar

Piazza della Scala, Milano, this afternoon


----------



## GioCar

Tonight


----------



## SilverSurfer

And, from tomorrow on, your comments...

You have already heard that Index begins with an "interruptus" playing of *Shine on you crazy diamond*, and the opera ends with a solo guitar which "particella" I don't know, but have read that must begin recalling that beginning.

Well, as a curiosity, Tom Pauwels does so in a subtle way, but here you can hear that the guitarrist begins as Pauwels but then quotes (25' on) *Wish you were here*!:


----------



## GioCar

For the time being I paste this review I have just found. I haven't previously read it.

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/oct/09/an-index-of-metals-review

Based on the effect the performance had to me last night, I find the Guardian reviewer over-simplifying Romitelli's opera.
Maybe he didn't "get it", or he approached it from a strict academic perspective. 
I was with a friend of mine, a professional musician, a teacher of composition at the Milan School of Music. His remarks at the end of the performance were quite similar.

My first thoughts are that it's an impressive work indeed, that "hits" you "physically", I'd say. The effect of seeing it performed is very different than if you listen to / watch it from YT.
Most of the time you are immersed in a sort of hypnotic and "angry" sound environment which from time to time develops into moments of outstanding "beauty" (the white "drops", or the final "rubbish washing-machine" videos).
The beginning is mysterious, and the end is devastating...

I would like to have the chance to see it performed live again.


----------



## GioCar

At the concert booth they were selling this









http://labont.it/publication/have-your-trip-la-musica-di-fausto-romitelli

http://www.auditoriumedizioni.it/index.php

I bought a copy...


----------



## SilverSurfer

Thank you very much for your comments, GioCar, this is the book that seemed announced in English but I see it's in italian as the one in Trauben which I have already ordered. Amazon already has this new one in pre-sale, so will be next.

Regarding the English review, there are a couple more on the net more positive. But, apart from a question of tastes, no one should forget that even Bad Trip is considered "erratic" from an academic point of view, so let's imagine this opera written by an only 41 years old composer from the hospital in the last days of his life...

Are you going also to the world premiere of Meridiana tonight?


----------



## GioCar

Hi Silver, no, I'm planning go to to the replay on Sunday.
It will be the 2nd world premiere...

I have just listened again to the beginning of the final section of an Index from the YT video and, yes, fragments of "wish you were here" are there indeed!


----------



## SilverSurfer

Ah, I did'n remember there was a 2nd, I'll wait for your comments because obviously I don't know that work and RAI3 is not broadcasting the concert live as that of 26.10 with Audiodrome.

And that is the only version of Index (I know around 4 or 5) where the guitarrist is so original that his lecture of "recalling" the beginning lead him to quote another track of the same disc...


----------



## schigolch

I think that "An Index of Metals" is one of the more interesting operas written in the last decades. Well, Romitelli, as others, was stretching a little bit the frontiers of the operatic genre here, but the music is so powerful, so violent at times... It's true he wrote the piece quickly (and in great pain), but this is something very Italian too, just like Donizetti or Rossini did. Fascinating.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Hola, schigolch, well, it is a "video opera", which could be a genre by itself, and one of the London reviews says it's the video part the one that has "grown up" worse...


----------



## SilverSurfer

... and waiting for GioCar's impressions about Meridiana...


----------



## GioCar

Hi Silver, here my impressions:

It's a nice and interesting piece, very different from An Index and Audiodrome (the only two Romitelli pieces I have heard so far).
I'd say "polite", nice combinations of sounds, with some Stockhausen memories. 
For all the length (around 10 minutes) there is a sort of electric organ in the background, a sort of "pedal" linking the sound blocks. Marimbas and vibraphone play the main (almost concertante) roles.
Just wondering why Romitelli kept this piece in his drawer...

Coming back to An Index of Metals, here's a better review of the London performance, the day before the Milan one.

http://bachtrack.com/review-romitelli-index-metals-london-sinfonietta-october-2014


----------



## SilverSurfer

Grazie tante, GioCar, then it's previous to his dark phase, and I asume he was too young to have it edited by Ricordi yet.

Don't you know Bad Trip, then? Are you planning to see it?


----------



## SilverSurfer

New video on the news, with real young people...


----------



## GioCar

SilverSurfer said:


> Grazie tante, GioCar, then it's previous to his dark phase, and I asume he was too young to have it edited by Ricordi yet.
> 
> Don't you know Bad Trip, then? Are you planning to see it?


No, I haven't yet heard it.
Yes, I'm planning to, I'm strictly following your recommendations... 
It's on Saturday 15th November, the closing day of the festival.


----------



## GioCar

SilverSurfer said:


> New video on the news, with real young people...


Yeah, lot of youngsters, but also many oldies like me...

It was really a very heterogeneous audience...difficult to see in a "classical music" concert.


----------



## SilverSurfer

So you will be like a virgin, touched by Bad Trip like the very first time...

I'm flattered you follow my humble recommendations, so my last one: don't approach Bad Trip at all before, so you will enjoy every surprise...

That's how I falled in love with his universe: being already an Ictus' fan, a friend made me listen to the short clip of their new release, Bad Trip, on their web, and some days after I was dealing with Discorder to buy Ictus'Harada, and they told me: by the way, we have just received another Cd by some Romitelli, are you also interested? And the rest is history...


----------



## schigolch

_Professor Bad Trip_ is indeed quite the experience...

Interestingly, the real Professor was an Italian artist, Gianluca Lerici, (aka Professor Bad Trip), that died young, in his forties, like Romitelli himself.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Yeah, there's some people who think wrongly that they were the same person.

And also surprising that until Talea's Cd Anamorphosis in 2012, that in fact does not include Bad Trip, no cover used Lerici's drawings...


----------



## dgee

schigolch said:


> _Professor Bad Trip_ is indeed quite the experience...
> 
> Interestingly, the real Professor was an Italian artist, Gianluca Lerici, (aka Professor Bad Trip), that died young, in his forties, like Romitelli himself.


That makes so much sense! Just checking in as a Romitelli fan - I have nothing particular to add although I definitely think Index is the pinnacle of his efforts. Bad Trip is very good though and the other work for electric guitar is notable also. He knew how to write and was doing something interesting when he died RIP


----------



## SilverSurfer

Hello, dgee, you have already added something, in my opinion...

I consider Bad Trip a first step towards Index, and "easier" to listen to, at least because you can do it in 3 parts. As a curiosity, that is how GioCar will hear it in Milano, as the works by Verrando and Nova (a very good friend of him) will be played between the 3 Lessons:

sabato 15 novembre, ore 20.30
PICCOLO TEATRO STUDIO MELATO

RepertorioZero

TRIPTYCH - A TRIBUTE TO FAUSTO ROMITELLI

Fausto Romitelli 
Professor Bad Trip
Lesson I (1998)
per otto esecutori ed elettronica

Giovanni Verrando
Krummholz (2014)
per trio d’archi con e senza corde, percussione ed elettronica
Commissione Milano Musica
Prima esecuzione assoluta

Fausto Romitelli
Professor Bad Trip
Lesson II (1998-99)
per ensemble

Riccardo Nova
Yagé Howl 
(con Fausto sullo sfondo)
per ensemble ed elettronica (2014)
Commissione Mariuccia Rognoni / Milano Musica
Prima esecuzione assoluta

Fausto Romitelli
Professor Bad Trip
Lesson III (2000)
per ensemble

(And a warning to GioCar: pay attention to the final moments of the 3rd Lesson, and tell us what happens...)


----------



## ptr

^^ I would love to be in Milano for that concert, but unfortunately I'm already booked that weekend!

/ptr


----------



## GioCar

First review of Meridiana (in Italian).

http://www.amadeusonline.net/recensioni-spettacoli/2014/la-prima-volta-di-meridiana


----------



## SilverSurfer

Yeah, I read it yesterday, but did not mention it because it says more or less the same as you already told us before, so you win :clap:


----------



## GioCar

Then I'll have to ask her (the reviewer) my royalties...


----------



## SilverSurfer

... or her phone number...

Before your next concert, may I ask you some homework, about the contents of the book?


----------



## GioCar

The book I bought at the concert booth last Thursday?

Of course! Unless you ask me to translate it in English....


----------



## SilverSurfer

In fact, it seems that the same book will be published soon already translated to English, although in this preview of the cover the title has what I think is a mistake:


----------



## SilverSurfer

How I wish, how I wish I was here with you :


----------



## SilverSurfer

¡Enjoy Sunday's concert, GioCar!
I hope I can record it from RAI3, which will also broadcast the following on Monday (do you also change the clock this weekend in Italy?):

Lunedì 03 Novembre 2014 ore 20.00
IL CARTELLONE
in diretta dal Teatro alla Scala di Milano

MILANO MUSICA

Ensemble Intercontemporain
direttore Matthias Pintscher
soprano Monica Bacelli
arpa Frédérique Cambreling

Maurice Ravel 
Introduction et Allegro (1905)
per arpa, con accompagnamento di quartetto d'archi, flauto e clarinetto

Fausto Romitelli
Mediterraneo I. Les idoles du soleil (1992)
per ensemble

Fausto Romitelli
Mediterraneo II. L’azur des déserts (1992-93)
per voce e quattordici strumenti

Maurice Ravel
Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé (1913)
per voce ed ensemble

Fausto Romitelli
Cupio dissolvi (1996)
per quattordici esecutori


----------



## GioCar

Thank you Silver!

Yes, we'll go back from DST so Winter Time on Sunday 26 October, as most (maybe all) countries in Europe.

Here's one more review of An Index (the recording). Maybe you already know it.

http://www.ondarock.it/recensioni/2005_romitelli.htm

Please don't tell our friends of the "Dark Side of the Moon vs classical music" thread that it's a rock music website... It seems they have just calmed down...


----------



## SilverSurfer

You're welcome, and thanks for the confirmation and the link (as a matter of fact, I have always listened to, and pleased, his music before reading any review). Please, don't forget to tell us how are the strings placed 

I'd better not, specially because Romitelli uses PF quotes (in Index and Chorus)...


----------



## GioCar

GioCar said:


> La Scala the 26th October:
> Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
> Romitelli: Audiodrome (2003)
> Debussy: La mer (1905)
> Filarmonica della Scala, Pierre-André Valade cond.


Just back from Audiodrome. A thrilling performance. 
Ligeti's Lontano was outstanding as well.
La Mer was a little disappointing instead, the orchestra was lacking refinement a bit.

La Scala was filled with young people. A nice (and quite unusual) thing to see.
Many romitellians, from what I've caught from their talk...


----------



## SilverSurfer

Thank you for your comments, GioCar.
I will have to wait, because the signal from RAI3 was interrupted while I was not home so the programmed recording failed...


----------



## SilverSurfer

This is usually forbidden, but I'm not the one who will blame her, probably one of those young romitellians mentioned by GioCar:


----------



## Guest

Romitellian has a nice ring to it.

I wish I could have gone. I'm in Barcelona, too, so it wouldn't have taken much.

Sigh.

I've been rich, and I've been poor.

Rich is better.


----------



## SilverSurfer

So you are an English teacher in Barcelona?
I hope you like the city :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I've managed to avoid English teaching. That probably won't last.

I like Bcn all right.


----------



## aleazk

De aquí en adelante, 'algún tipo'.


----------



## SilverSurfer

:lol: O "algun tipus", Catalans are maniatic and have our own language...


----------



## SilverSurfer

Going back to the subject, I have also bought the fabulous book Have your trip in Italian, but I'm sorry to say that the discography could have been more accurate.
I can understand that maybe the edition was closed in 2013 and also decided to exclude "non official" records, so missing the remix of Seascape in a Cd by the Swiss Prime Recorder, or by the Swedish Anna Petrini, or Nell'alto by the Norwegian Norbotten Neo, or the new recording of TTVTrance by TPauwels for Sub-rosa, but missing the same by guitarrist Baldelli for La Bottega Discantica (Italians!) of 2010? Specially, when the book gives a link to his video...


----------



## GioCar

This is because they haven't consulted you before...
:tiphat:


(BTW, I have still to begin reading it. I'm finishing a great essay on Morton Feldman:
Marco Lenzi - L'estetica musicale di Morton Feldman (2009)
I don't know if it has been translated in English or other languages)

Is it a good book? Is it worth the € 20 I paid for it?


----------



## SilverSurfer

:tiphat: You know I'm not the most "neutral" to answer that question, but I must say it is a very complete book, with some writings from his friends (Nova -charming-, Verrando) and some detailed studies of works, specially that on TTVTrance, with lots of pictures even from rockers.
There were already studies on Index and Bad Trip, but these ones are really deep, not easy for a non-musician like me.
There is also informations about the origin of some titles, and I have learned that Flowing down too slow comes from Pink Floyd (can I say that name here?), Ibiza's bar:

I'm so afraid of the mistakes that I made
making every time that I lay
I feel like an odball with a cut-off mind
so if you excuse me it's time
when the count is rhymed
and the story-line is fine

I've been amazed since the first time
I can't get a line too close
take me down, take me down
from the cell of my mind
and hear me slowely floating lonely somewhere

I live far enough on a shelf like a dress
on the end of all that reads like a sad song
leaves began to grow beautiful
and years they began
and hear me slowely floating lonely
*flowing down too slow* 

Regarding the discography, you are right, and in fact, the Spanish forum had lots of visitors in the last weeks and I thought that it was because the forum was mentioned in any of the recent books; not in this one, in fact, or else there would be much more records to list.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Sorry to keep on pointing out omissions in that wonderful book, I'm only focusing on the information that gives (because I think that this Romitelli year demanded more effort), not on the contents of the essays:

*Your time is over* (1993) is listed as never premiered, but the French Ensemble 2E 2M did play it many years ago, according to their webpage.

And it's one of the works I'm eager to see recovered, as it is for solo cello and chamber group, recalling the role the cello has in Bad Trip...


----------



## SilverSurfer

Great concert yesterday, broadcasted by RAI3 (through internet, with its shameful mp3 32 kbps), alternating Ravel with Romitelli, as composer/conductor Mr. Pintscher decided to match both because his use of colour.
Let's see if Stradivarius label issues a new series of Milano Musica Cds, because both Mediterraneo and Cupio dissolvi have been recorded only once each officially (I managed to record Cupio yesterday, but it's not the same).
:cheers:


----------



## GioCar

Just back from an amazing concert at La Scala (Mozart piano concerto n.27 and Mahler 9 with Barenboim) last night.

Now, almost ready for tonight's "Bad Trip"  at the Piccolo Teatro:

_Fausto Romitelli:_
_Professor Bad Trip - Lesson I (1998) _
_for eight players and electronics

__Giovanni Verrando (1965):_
_Krummholz (2014)_
_for string trio (with and without strings), percussions and electronics _
_World premiere_

_Fausto Romitelli:_
_Professor Bad Trip - Lesson II (1998-99)_

_Riccardo Nova (1960): _
_Yagé Howl (con Fausto sullo sfondo)_
_for ensemble and electronics (2014)_
_World premiere_

_Fausto Romitelli:_
_Professor Bad Trip - Lesson III (2000)

_
Beside Romitelli, I am particularly curious to hear the string trio w/ and w/o strings.


----------



## SilverSurfer

No doubt it will be an amazing and spectacular experience, enjoy!

Btw, oddly enough, tomorrow I'll see Ictus here, not playing Romitelli (never heard live in Barcelona yet), but Strawinsky and Aperghis.


----------



## GioCar

SilverSurfer said:


> No doubt it will be an amazing and spectacular experience, enjoy!
> ...


Yes, it was indeed!

Not so easy to say why I liked it, I'd say more than An Index of Metals. 
Possibly because I have been getting used a bit to Romitelli's music in the meantime (at least more than before), or because in Professor Bad Trip each instrument was clearly audible and so all interactions among them were easier to appreciate.
And that cello solo in lesson 2...wow!

Re. your warning _(And a warning to GioCar: pay attention to the final moments of the 3rd Lesson, and tell us what happens...) _I did pay attention but unfortunately I haven't a clue... did you mean musically?


----------



## SilverSurfer

Grazie tante, GioCar, that electrified and electrifying cello was the main surprise, in fact.

At the end, the conductor must put to play a low-fi tape recorder with heavy noise, and the work ends when he/she switches it off (it can be seen on Youtube by E.Offspring: the guitarrist pushes play and the conductor the stop button), but I read this was the first Bad Trip without conductor...:






What about Verrando's missing strings and Nova?


----------



## GioCar

Yes, there was no conductor. And all pieces (Romitelli I - Verrando - Romitelli II - Nova - Romitelli III) were played without pauses*, as if they all belonged to a unique work.

To be honest, I found Verrando's work quite childish. The string trio players were wearing thimbles, and with their fingers they carried on tapping very quickly their instruments. I didn't get it, it reminded me some works for guitar in use 30-40 years ago.

More interesting IMO the piece by Riccardo Nova, of a sort of "Romitellian" quality. Not so "angry" but quite exciting anyway. Here the string trio replaced their acoustic instruments with electric ones. I don't know how to say it, but the sound turned out to be more natural and "right".

Actually there was a low-fi tape recorder hanging in front of us (just before the ensemble), possibly activated remotely by the people at the console. But the noise was not so heavy and it gradually faded at the end.

*just short pauses like those between movements of the same work


----------



## SilverSurfer

Thank you, GioCar!
I didn't know there will be no pauses, and curiosly the music I have heard by Verrando until now is not that childish.
Let's see if the already closed festival has any reflection on new recordings and not only books...


----------



## SilverSurfer

More literature:









http://www.revuecircuit.ca/


----------



## proclo

I see that there are few Romitelli experts here..probably you already know ..any way here is the link to a rare recording of "Nell'alto dei Giorni Immobili" performed by the Zagros ensemble (Finland). It is a unique version : Romitelli , just for this occasion, added a double bass. In this Vinyl produced by his friends in Milan his piece can be heard with several remixes of the same work.
Nice thread ! Thanks
http://www.discogs.com/Fausto-Romitelli-Zagros-Nellalto-dei-giorni-immobili/release/3564050


----------



## SilverSurfer

Hello, proclo, and a warm welcome to TC and specially to this branch of the romitellian sect!
I knew of that Lp, but you have left me intrigued: what do you mean when saying that Romitelli added a double bass for that version of 2012, if he died on 2004?


----------



## SilverSurfer

By the way, I received yesterday that canadian magazine and it's very interesting, specially Ictus' Mr. Plouvier's contribution and the final part about the connexion Romitelli/ Montréal.


----------



## proclo

The Zagros performance was recorded live in the 90s...The Zagros was playing some other pieces and there was also a double bass available so Romitelli decided to add a double bass part...nothing complex ...just a long drone on the low G. 
"Sincronie" (a group of musicians which was founded by Romitelli and some other musicians from Milan) after Romitelli's death used that live recording as departure material for that Vinyl (actually it is not a CD it is available only on Vinyl).


----------



## proclo

Basically on that Vinyl there is the Zagros live rec done in the 90s in Milan plus several remixes of that recording.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Wow! Thank you, proclo, that sounds like first-hand information... I know the Lp and the contest from Sincronie through Soundcloud; in fact, the mp3 by Zagros must be the only one no longer available on Soundcloud.
Hoping you contribute more to this thread... I have a Romitelli day, watching Incontri contemporani and reading Circuit and this tesis discovered in the bibliography of that magazine:

http://pierre.slinckx.net/Pierre_Slinckx/Text.html


----------



## proclo

not easy to contribute to this thread ...you have already so many info ! -)
I'll do my best ..
By the way I v read that you were intrigued by his Cello and ensemble piece. Actually it was performed several times by a couple of ensembles. (2a2m as you already know and the ensemble Nuove Sincronie) Romitelli was not happy with it and after a while the score went lost...one of the conductor who performed it has a copy of the score but some how he keeps it for himself...kind of unclear situation.
ps
Nuove Sincronie was another group founded by Romitelli and several other musicians ; in the 90s their ensemble was quite active : they were organising an international festival (the Zagros performance was part of that festival) and they were touring quite a lot. After the "Nuove" was taken away and Sincronie was Born...


----------



## SilverSurfer

Thank you again, proclo, again intriguing information...
I'm just a collector, so the Spanish forum thread has more than 100 pages, but not so many posters as TC which is worlwide (in fact, that forum split CM from Contemporary many years ago, avoiding the kind of discussions still usual here).


----------



## SilverSurfer

SilverSurfer said:


> And, from tomorrow on, your comments...
> 
> You have already heard that Index begins with an "interruptus" playing of *Shine on you crazy diamond*, and the opera ends with a solo guitar which "particella" I don't know, but have read that must begin recalling that beginning.
> 
> Well, as a curiosity, Tom Pauwels does so in a subtle way, but here you can hear that the guitarrist begins as Pauwels but then quotes (25' on) *Wish you were here*!


Sorry, let's be strict: what he quotes is the 2nd section of "Shine...", as Index begins with the first, thus conecting with the soprano singing "Shining...".


----------



## proclo

SilverSurfer said:


> Thank you again, proclo, again intriguing information...
> I'm just a collector, so the Spanish forum thread has more than 100 pages, but not so many posters as TC which is worlwide (in fact, that forum split CM from Contemporary many years ago, avoiding the kind of discussions still usual here).


oh I see...I v never been on the spanish forum ...is it in spanish or english ?


----------



## SilverSurfer

It's in Spanish, but the information (updated discography, for instance, usually in the first pages to avoid reading the whole thread), audios from any source, including my home -made radio recordings, or videos, are in universal language, and in any case I can translate...


----------



## proclo

Ok, I speak Spanish , no problem . Which is the web address ?


----------



## SilverSurfer

Why did you ask, then? :lol:
I'll send an mp, as I didn't come here to promote that forum but to join GioCar when he opened the thread, and this way I show my respect to TC.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Next Sunday on RAI3, 21,30 h European time, AN INDEX OF METALS as seen and heard by GioCar las 09.11.14 in Milano Musica Festival:

http://www.radio3.rai.it/dl/radio3/concerti/ContentItem-304918dd-1cb5-4982-b904-36caa7722866.html

Only for collectors, as Ictus already recorded in Cd+DVD, and the streaming of RAI3 is of a very low mp3 32...


----------



## GioCar

SilverSurfer said:


> Thank you again, proclo, again intriguing information...
> I'm just a collector, so the Spanish forum thread has more than 100 pages, but not so many posters as TC which is worlwide (in fact, *that forum split CM from Contemporary many years ago, avoiding the kind of discussions still usual here*).


Hola Silver, I saw the Spanish forum, and I actually do think this could be a very good idea to be implemented here as well.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Benvenuto, GioCar!
Luckily, there's still a lot of sense of humour on TC...
Still surprised by the information proclo handels, BTW.


----------



## proclo

SilverSurfer said:


> Benvenuto, GioCar!
> Luckily, there's still a lot of sense of humour on TC...
> Still surprised by the information proclo handels, BTW.


My pleasure...more to come in the near future...


----------



## SilverSurfer

In the meantime, as I had planned to listen to the Domeniche on German radio DLF but finally they didn't include them in the programm dedicated to the Ensemble Handwerk, I spent my time "standing there" listening to the 4 versions I have of *Lost*, with poems by Doors' Jim Morrisson, as in the Canadian magazine Circuit you can read some details about its première, such as the 20 extra lines that Romitelli wrote for the soprano the night before, without the conductor knowing it before the rehearsal, or that she suggested him to sign like Janis Joplin ans he smiled but said nothing...

This is the only version available, from Swiss radio rts.ch:


__
https://soundcloud.com/yambofunes%2Ffausto-romitelli-lost-ensemble


----------



## proclo

GioCar has written about the recent Bad trip performance in Milan , here the trailer of the evening : 



I guess it gives a taste of the evening...


----------



## SilverSurfer

Thank you for the link, proclo.

Just received the Trauben book:

http://www.trauben.it/libro.php?id=268

It's complementary of Have your trip, with new texts (from Lekovich and Pachini, for instance), detailed analysis of Index and Audiodrome, although without any image of the scores nor pictures at all, and a hand-written note by Romitelli, his projected works and some other interesting texts.

(No comment about discography )


----------



## SilverSurfer

¡At last, *Meridiana* on RAi3 next 15.02.15!:

http://www.radio3.rai.it/dl/portale...em-1a4e0e6c-d38b-4aa2-8feb-d9f056f2e9c2.html#


----------



## GioCar

Bon dia Silver, 
be prepared and listen carefully, because I'd really like to know your opinion on Meridiana 
Moltes gràcies.

Gio


----------



## SilverSurfer

Buon giorno, Gio, I'll try to listen and even record it (if RAI3 streaming does not fail), but your opinion was already very detailed, and confirmed by the press.
A rivederci,


----------



## proclo

*online article*

recently an online article : http://www.thenewnoise.it/sulla-soglia-un-primo-tentativo-dapproccio-fausto-romitelli/


----------



## SilverSurfer

Thank you, proclo, I don't know if you heard *Meridiana*, but I managed to listen and record it from RAI3 yesterday night.
I'm sorry to say that sound was very poor, even giving the impression that the mics were badly placed (squeaking chairs!?), but, in any case, my impression is that of a deep breath from a young Romitelli, as if he was taking air to face his career as composer.
That bass background that appears and dissapears already shows a tendence for mistery, but the percussions were not heard as prominent as we had read from the live experience.
Anyway, another gap filled in our interest to know as much as possible from him...


----------



## proclo

SilverSurfer said:


> Thank you, proclo, I don't know if you heard *Meridiana*, but I managed to listen and record it from RAI3 yesterday night.
> I'm sorry to say that sound was very poor, even giving the impression that the mics were badly placed (squeaking chairs!?), but, in any case, my impression is that of a deep breath from a young Romitelli, as if he was taking air to face his career as composer.
> That bass background that appears and dissapears already shows a tendence for mistery, but the percussions were not heard as prominent as we had read from the live experience.
> Anyway, another gap filled in our interest to know as much as possible from him...


No I could not hear that.
I guess you are right : it was a very early piece and most probably he was still searching\discovering what he wanted to be. I ll try to search a recording of the live performance. How your own rec came out ?


----------



## SilverSurfer

Hello, proclo, I record from the internet broadcast with Total Recorder, but you can find a video on Youtube uploaded almost inmediately after (from a French romitellian, it seems).


----------



## schigolch

Yes, thanks. I'm listening to it myself now:


----------



## GioCar

^^^^

The sound is not so bad... Silver, how's your recording compared with this? Maybe the source of it is not the RAI broadcast?


----------



## SilverSurfer

Hello, my audio can be found in the Spanish forum, and I think is like that of the video, as the youtuber (diabolusin) seems French from the videos he/she has uploaded, so I asume is also a recording from the internet streaming, at mp3 96.
I have worst recordings from RAI3, in fact, but in this case there are some noises probably due to the situation of the mics.
By the way, next 08.03.15 on RAI3 again, the concert with Poppy in the cloud (with a choir of white voices, not kids as in the recording known) and La sabbia del tempo, I will keep you informed...


----------



## SilverSurfer

RAI3 announces the forthcoming broadcasts of Milano Musica (that of 08.03.15 was delayed):

Siamo lieti di comunicare il calendario delle prossime trasmissioni dei concerti del 23° Festival di Milano Musica "Fausto Romitelli. Percorsi di musica d'oggi 2014", in onda su RaiRadio3:

29 marzo 2015 - ore 20.30
beyondZeromdi ensemble 
musiche di Levinas, Romitelli, Casale, Grisey 

19 aprile 2015 - ore 20.30
Quartetto Prometeomusiche di Haas, Romitelli, Kurtág, Saariaho

3 maggio 2015 - ore 20.30Flavio Virzì, chitarra elettrica
Simone Beneventi, percussionimusiche di Romitelli, Murail, Montalbetti, Mancuso, Dufourt

10 maggio 2015 - ore 20.30Quartetto di Cremonamusiche di Lachenmann, Ghisi, Perini, Šostakovič

17 maggio 2015 - ore 20.30Ensemble "Giorgio Bernasconi" dell'Accademia Teatro alla Scala
Fabián Panisello, direttore
Coro di Voci Bianche dell'Accademia Teatro alla Scala
Bruno Casoni, direttoremusiche di Vaughan Williams, Romitelli, Maresz

7 giugno 2015 - ore 20.30
beforeZeroRepertorioZeromusiche di Romitelli, Verrando, Nova

:cheers:


----------



## GioCar

Hola Silver, Luckily you keep this thread updated!

Any news about live recordings (Stradivarius or others) of the concerts?


----------



## SilverSurfer

Ciao, Gio, no news yet about official recordings, but Soundcloud and Youtube never stop; 2 good recordings of Trah TV Trance by Andrea Lanza...


__
https://soundcloud.com/andrealanza%2Ftrash-tv-trance-2002-for-electric-guitar-fausto-romitelli

... and 3 excerpts of Bad Trip by the Explore Ensemble...


__
https://soundcloud.com/explorensemble%2Fromitelli-professor-bad-trip-i

... plus Cupio dissolvi by the Ensemble Intercontemporain, already played in Milano:


----------



## SilverSurfer

RepertorioZero has been uploading video excerpts of the concert attended by Gio, the latest one this final of Professor Bad Trip Lesson III, with a detail of the cassette low-fi:


----------



## SilverSurfer

BTW, with a different final take of this previous video of the concert:


----------



## proclo

*review bad trip 1,2,3 Milan*

Below an interesting review of the Milano musica final concert :

http://bachtrack.com/review-romitelli-repertoriozero-milan-november-2014


----------



## SilverSurfer

Grazie, proclo; already available for pre-order what seems to be the French translation and combination of the 2 recent Italian books:










http://www.editions-hermann.fr/4612-anamorphoses.html


----------



## SilverSurfer

Back to work, with the recording (from the audience, and with the bass in front) of the Canadian premiere of Bad Trip Lesson III in Toronto last Saturday:

http://mechanicalforestsound.blogspot.com.es/2015/04/recording-contact-contemporary-music.html


----------



## SilverSurfer

Already available in the Spanish forum my recordings of yesterday's broadcast by RAI3: The Poppy in the cloud, for women (not children) chorus and La sabbia del tempo.
I'm afraid the streaming had 3 cuts in the first one...


----------



## GioCar

I have just finished listening again to this CD










*Anamorphosis*, recorded in 2012 by the Talea Ensemble

An amazing collection of 6 Romitelli's works:
1. Amok Koma (2001)
2. Domeniche alla periferia dell'impero. Prima domenica (1995-96)
3. Domeniche alla periferia dell'impero. Seconda domenica: Hommage à Gérard Grisey (2000)
4. La sabbia del tempo (1991)
5. Nell'alto dei giorni immobili (1990)
6. Blood On The Floor, Painting 1986 (2000)

Could it be the best introduction to his _oeuvre_?

Anyway, the cd cover reminds me what already posted by SilverSurfer some time ago: tonight at 20:30 CET, RAI Radio 3 will broadcast the concert I went to on November 15, 2014: _Professor Bad Trip I-II-III,_ Verrando's _Krummholz_ and Nova's _Yagé Howl.
_


----------



## SilverSurfer

Ciao, GioCar, listened and recorded yesterday's broadcast, I still must find time to edit it.

And yes, that Cd is a very good introduction, provided you follow with Bad Trip and Index.

Curiously enough, Musiques Nouvelles issued a very similar Cd almost at the same time, another must, but maybe proclo could tell us why do not include the 1st. Domenica...


----------



## proclo

SilverSurfer said:


> Ciao, GioCar, listened and recorded yesterday's broadcast, I still must find time to edit it.
> 
> And yes, that Cd is a very good introduction, provided you follow with Bad Trip and Index.
> 
> Curiously enough, Musiques Nouvelles issued a very similar Cd almost at the same time, another must, but maybe proclo could tell us why do not include the 1st. Domenica...


Hi there, not sure about the the 1st Domenica not included in the music Nouvelles CD. Could be a timing issue ? I guess there is some other piece in that CD and probably could have been too long with the 1st Domenica. I can ask JP Dessy next time I ll meet him and keep u posted here


----------



## SilverSurfer

Thank you, proclo, I don't think it's a timing issue, maybe it's because the Seconda was commisioned by the EMN but not the Prima...
In any case, the cover of the Cd reads "Domeniche", and they are usually played and recorded together, but only inside you can see that it's only a Domenica.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Already uploaded Bad Trip by Repertorio Zero in the Spanish forum...


----------



## SilverSurfer

Also available there, from last night's concert on RAI3:

Fausto Romitelli
Nell’alto dei giorni immobili (1990)
per sei esecutori

Ensemble LMC (Laboratorio di Musica Contemporanea)
flauto, flauto in sol e ottavino Fabricio Malaquias
clarinetto Fabio Busetto
clarinetto basso Raffaele Bertolini
pianoforte Paolo Gorini
violino Alessio Cavalazzi
viola Nicolò Suppa
violoncello Matteo Vercelloni
direttore Giuseppe Montesano

Registrato il 21 ottobre 2014 al Conservatorio Giuseppe Verdi di Milano - Sala Puccini


----------



## SilverSurfer

And also in video Lesson III by Repertorio Zero in Milano:






Besides that, another version of Ganimede for solo viola (also in Soundcloud):


----------



## proclo

SilverSurfer said:


> Already uploaded Bad Trip by Repertorio Zero in the Spanish forum...


Hi Silver,
Do you have the file of the whole evening ?
I could not hear it and I would like to listen to the whole concert ...in your forum I v seen only the 3 bad trip..


----------



## SilverSurfer

Hi, proclo, yes, but you can listen (better) to Nova's work on his Soundcloud page, and 2nd mouvement of Verrando's on RZero Youtube page.
I will try to cut Verrando's and upload it today.


----------



## proclo

Yes I know what you mean...I guess that they are different recordings : one done from R0 mix desk and the other done from the RAI mix desk...Could be interesting to compare both version. What was online before the RAI broadcast of the last week was most probably the rec done by R0.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Hi, proclo, I will upload Nova's work when possible, but I supose there is also a difference between the poor streaming of RAI3 through internet and the broadcast through a radio set.


----------



## SilverSurfer

New video (audio already known in Soundcloud) of Amok koma, by the Schallfeld Ensemble:


----------



## SilverSurfer

Anyone from Sidney or nearby?

http://eastsidefm.org/australian-premiere-of-an-index-of-metals-at-the-sco/


----------



## SilverSurfer

*Blood on the floor* live by the Seattle Modern Orchestra:


__
https://soundcloud.com/second-inversion%2Ffausto-romitelli-blood-on-the-floor-painting-1986


----------



## SilverSurfer

Very recent concert in La Spezia, with images of Professor Bad Trip, already on video (low-fi, of course):






And, tonight on wr3 radio, and then 30 days to re-listen, this concert with Flowing down too slow and Audiodrome:

http://www.wdr3.de/schwerpunkte/musik-der-zeit/left-alone100.html


----------



## SilverSurfer

Also to re-listen, yesterday's opening concert of the French festival Présences 2016, with a beautiful version of Poppy in the cloud:

http://www.francemusique.fr/emissio...l-presences-2016-viva-italia-02-05-2016-20-00


----------



## SilverSurfer

And from today on, also the first concert of that festival, with the 2 Domeniche, here:

http://www.francemusique.fr/emissio...esences-2016-oggi-l-italia-1-02-08-2016-20-00


----------



## SilverSurfer

The 3rd concert of the Présences festival, with Golfi d'ombra by Florent Jodelet (first version known since the work was "resurrected" by Simone Beneventi), also in FMusique, here:

http://www.francemusique.fr/emissio...-l-italia-romitelli-gervasoni-dazzi-verunelli


----------



## SilverSurfer

The (good) Mexican premiere of Bad Trip, with the cadenzas of Lesson II played on electric cello (seldom employed, but not seen yet):


----------



## SilverSurfer

And more Bad Trips, now the most recent performance in Belgium (a video but without images of the concert):


----------



## SilverSurfer

Let's see the evolution of Lucia d'Errico playing Trash TV Trance (there was a first home video), now without score, and always with her distinctive finale...:


----------



## SilverSurfer

First video of Nell'alto performed live, in a spectacular place and by very young people, good news:


----------



## SilverSurfer

Great and expected news at last: a new reborn of an almost unheard work (only played once by Ensemble 2E2M in 1.993), by the Klangforum Wien next 14.12.16:

http://www.klangforum.at/subscription-series.html

*Fausto Romitelli - Your time is over* EA
Clara Iannotta - Intent on Resurrection - Spring or Some Such Thing EA
Gérard Grisey - Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil

Claron McFadden, Soprano
Benedikt Leitner, violoncello
Klangforum Wien
conductor: Sylvain Cambreling


----------



## SilverSurfer

New video of Amok koma, by the German ensemble BlauerReiter in a recent concert, conducted by a Spanish friend:


----------



## SilverSurfer

What a spectacular mise en scène!


----------



## SilverSurfer

¡At last, a new Cd, with the first recording of *Natura morta con fiamme*!

Introduced by the Quatour Tana in this interview:

https://www.francemusique.fr/emissi...t-contemporain-du-mercredi-30-aout-2017-36186


----------



## SilverSurfer

Happy New Year to everybody, with at least 2 new recordings scheduled:

http://www.polin.pl/en/event/the-hourglass-bleeds-still-concertperformance-delirium-ensemble

(Blood and Bad Trip live)

http://www.pierrebibault.com

April 20th-23rd - Recording of "Mirrors", first Solo CD: Murail, Romitelli (Trash TV Trance), Moultaka
Label ZeDClassics
Belgium


----------



## SilverSurfer

And VOLTS has become a live show:


----------



## GioCar

Ciao Joan Ramon,
Very happy to see you're keeping alive this thread.

Best wishes for a wonderful 2018!


----------



## SilverSurfer

Ciao, Gio, my best wishes to you, too!

First time on video (a little distant...), La sabbia del tempo, by the Divertimento Ensemble:


----------



## SilverSurfer

:tiphat:


----------



## SilverSurfer




----------



## SilverSurfer

New Cd with the complete works for guitar/s and flute:









http://www.stradivarius.it/scheda.php?ID=801157037099000#


----------



## SilverSurfer

And that 4+1:









http://www.stradivarius.it/scheda.php?ID=801157037105800


----------



## SilverSurfer




----------



## SilverSurfer




----------



## SilverSurfer

And, here, punk dressed:

https://meloman.ru/concert/drugoeprostranstvo_30-11-19/


----------



## SilverSurfer

First time on video, Chorus, his short contribution to the collective Entente préalable for Les Percussions de Strasbourg, which begins transforming the last notes of the previous piece into Pink Floyd:


----------



## SilverSurfer




----------



## SilverSurfer




----------



## Flutter

SilverSurfer said:


>


I've got a few CDs with his works and he's a very fine composer, I really love his spectral-influenced psychedelic aesthetic.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Hello, first recording of Dia Nykta for flute, in Soundcloud:


__
https://soundcloud.com/search%2Fsounds


----------



## SilverSurfer

Hello, ¡long awaited news!
One of the few pieces never recorded and played very few times:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-802684010%2Fromitelli-your-time-is-over

Fausto Romitelli (1963 - 2004)
Your Time is Over (1993)
Nathan Watts - Cello
Musashi Baba - conductor
IEMA Ensemble 18/19


----------



## SilverSurfer

Hello, another world premiere on this concert: Canto mediterraneo, 1982, for 7 flutes:


----------



## Mandryka

SilverSurfer said:


> Hello, first recording of Dia Nykta for flute, in Soundcloud:
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/search%2Fsounds


Wrong link -- you need this


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-262902013%2Fdia-nykta-by-fausto-romitelli

(And that's for this thread.)


----------



## SilverSurfer

Hello (and thanks, Mandryka), more recordings of Dia Nykta, first, second and third on Cd:

Edition zeitklang Musikproduktion
16 de julio · 
One of Italy's best flutist Antonella Bini is recording in our GALAXY-STUDIO pieces of Fausto Romitelli (DIA NYKTA-World First Recording)Gerald Pape,Nicolas Bacri,Marco Reghezza,B.Pröve(EXCENTER IV for C-Flute and Electronics as well as „ILLUMINANZ" for &others. All Recording in September on Spotify,I-Tunes & CD.






https://www.laurafaoro.it/ceci-nest-pas-une-flute/


----------



## SilverSurfer

Hello, yesterday's concert with Audiodrome in Milano Musica 2021, available here (with RAI3's usual qualitiy...):

https://www.raiplayradio.it/audio/2...ala-6d1d30bf-0be2-4f6c-947d-26eee2fcbe78.html

Best regards,


----------



## SilverSurfer

... and, tonight, Audiodrome by Maxime Pascal, great conductor of Le Balcon:

https://www.francemusique.fr/emissi...-patricia-kopatchinskaya-et-karol-mossakowski

Best regards,


----------

